# VW Badge revisited!



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

I seen an old Rabbit yesterday and noticed it had the "Wolfsburg" badge on the side of it and thought, you know if our cars had something like that where the VW emblem's are it would rock, i love my VW and the fact that it is a VW but i really would like to have something to seperate it from VW, even mercedes when they start selling the A class here very shortly, will be selling them from diffrent lot to keep the S class and such seperate, same with the honda Acura Nissan/Infinity Toyota/Lexus, they just have something seperating themselves other than obvious Luxiourous features


----------



## Tail Spin (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (NiveK)*

That is a constant conversation in my household. They should have either toned down the badging or introduced it as Phaeton with it's own unique badging "by Volkswagen".
Like you say Mercedes new luxury car is a Maybach with little reference to MB.
IMO.


----------



## Rex Flash (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (Tail Spin)*

The focus group that they used to decide to make the badge so BIG was obviously heavily sedated or high. No one in their right mind would put a Texas-belt-buckle WWF thingy on a $100,000 car! It's just tasteless. And thinking that promoting the car as a Volkswagen would increase sales..............LOL................some advertising agency sure duped them smart guys at headquarters..........


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (Rex Flash)*

Selling of the A-class from a different lot is not true.
Being too embarrassed to put a VW emblem on one of the best hand built luxury cars in the world would be prejudice of VW's own creation. 
Stubbornness to except the Phaeton's truth of where it was BORN will take time sink in our heads. I see the Phaeton as the sparkling minority that truly stands out. 
After touring the Phaeton factory and understand the history behind this marvel, the Phaeton is born with a soul. The Lexus and the Acura are just there. They are "Its". A boring lab result.
Werner


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (Rex Flash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rex Flash* »_The focus group that they used to decide to make the badge so BIG was obviously heavily sedated or high. No one in their right mind would put a Texas-belt-buckle WWF thingy on a $100,000 car! It's just tasteless. And thinking that promoting the car as a Volkswagen would increase sales..............LOL................some advertising agency sure duped them smart guys at headquarters..........

I don't get your point. I mean, after all, it *is* a Volkswagen, right? The size of the logo at the front and back of the car is proportionate to the size (width) of the car, and in keeping with the overall VW family design philosophy. Have a look here for some comparison photos (Golf vs. Phaeton): Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge'
The only think I didn't like, badging-wise, was all the model-writing on the back of the car ('Phaeton', 'W12', 6.0', etc.). As you can see in the post referenced above, I had the dealer take all that off before I picked up the car. In Europe, you don't get all that model-writing unless you ask for it.
Michael


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (AusSalzburg)*

yes actually selling of the A class from a diffrent lot is true, ask any MB dealership, mine is already in the midst of pouring concreate for their new building just for that reason


----------



## BPVWPv8 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (NiveK)*

hi all:
my first post; will let you all know what i got and from whom when it arrives - next week. had been told this friday but i don't see that happening...
anyway i have been scouring the various phaeton boards and noticed somebody posting about vw replacing the vw logo with another phaeton-specific logo. hope they do it. nothing wrong with the vw logo but for marketing purposes this car deserves someting unique to identify it.
since i ended up with an '04 i am planning on replacing the grill with the '05 version but will wait until i find out more.
take care
bob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (BPVWPv8)*

Hi Bob:
Welcome to our Phaeton owner's group, and welcome also to our forum (we have service technicians and Phaeton enthusiasts here also, not only Phaeton owners).
Concerning your delivery: My personal suggestion to you is "Don't rush them". Let the technicians have all the time they want to make the car 100% perfect for you. Better to get it a few days later than you want, and get it perfect the first time, than to get it tomorrow, and have to bring it back because of a few glitches that were missed during a rushed pre-delivery inspection.
Hang in there, it will be worth the wait!








Michael


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (PanEuropean)*

and don't forget the jerks like me michael im in between the enthusiasts and owner i think







that would explain all my posts that keep comming up deleted when i offer an opinion that is not flowing good chi


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

ok here is an idea, this guy here in this thread did a great job on some strut tower caps, i was thinking about the same thing for our badges with Phaeton etched in them, what do you guys think?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1681355


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (BPVWPv8)*

Let me know what you decide to do about the grill and the end cost. I had a Lexus 430 Ultra with chrome wheels. I really think the car needs chrome wheels first, then the grill!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (NiveK)*

You need a Dresden badge. Maybe Theresias can arrange a group buy.


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

The only change I would do to the badging is get rid of the front grill badge altogether. The only reason I would do that would be to visually lower the front of the car. I like the badges on the back and wheels.
Mercedes actually puts it's larger badge on it's high-end sports models.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (PassaTT)*

Might look better to have a small emblem or the word "Phaeton" at the center or lower edge...









edit to replace corrupted link to photo


_Modified by Paldi at 12:05 AM 2-9-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Man that's a good looking car, but that picture makes me dizzy








Nice color too. It really is hard to make up my mind --badge or no badge.


----------



## Tail Spin (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I love the Dresden badge...that's it!


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

yes i think i would like to get the dresden badge, where would you find it though?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (NiveK)*

I guess where I stole the image from: http://myethnicpride.com/ 
Here is the page: http://myethnicpride.com/gerbadges.html


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

the only problem with them is they are only 3 3/4" where as our badges are 4 3/4"


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (Paldi)*

That's the best photoshop I've seen so far. Nice job, that's exactly what I want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (NiveK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NiveK* »_the only problem with them is they are only 3 3/4" where as our badges are 4 3/4"

I hadn't realized you meant to replace the VW badge with this. But isn't there about 1/2" of chrome around the VW? This could fit nicely with an outline of chrome.


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I agree, and the Dreseden emblem could be epoxied onto the chrome circle. How do we get one of these emblems??


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

5/8", looks like it might work, but i was hoping to replace the rear emblem since it would make it stick out like a sore thumb glueing something else to it, wonder how hard that badge is to take out, not sure if it is just glued on or actually mounted


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (NiveK)*

You would not want to mess around with the rear badge if you have the microswitch underneath that open the trunk!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (hmorse)*

Here's the only photo I've forund of the rear badge removed from the car.











_Modified by Paldi at 4:57 PM 1-3-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Fred:
I think that picture is of the various components that the OEM makes for the Phaeton, so it might not be representative of the actual part.
The part itself (the rear badge) can be removed from the vehicle - for example, if the lock mechanism needs to be serviced - but then you will find that there is a circular recess left behind. You would probably need to have bodywork done on the trunk lid to eliminate that.
One thing that needs to be kept in mind when thinking of removing centerline mounted badges from cars - if you don't have any badge or other trim component located in the middle of the vehicle, it makes the vehicle look much wider than it actually is. Heavy truck manufacturers have known this for some time - this is why Ford did not put a badge or other centerline marking on their 'Louisville' line of trucks - it makes the truck look wider, and thus 'tougher'. If you totally debadge a VW product, you run the risk of having it look a bit like a bread van, so far as width is concerned.
Michael


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

didn't actually want to remove the badge but actually remove it and replace it with that dresden badge from above, i think that would look sharp


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (NiveK)*

Ah, OK, now I understand.
One possible way of going about that, with minimal stress, would be to buy a second (duplicate) rear badge for the car, then take that part, plus whatever you want to put over it to a silversmith or similar craftsman, and have them do the work at their liesure. Once the part is completed, you could either have your technician replace it, or just replace it yourself if you are so inclined.
An additional benefit of doing it that way is that you retain the ability to revert to original configuration if you sell the car and the new owner wants it in more or less original condition.
Michael


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

exactly michael, i was thinking of the trade in factor, i know when i traded in my wifes mercedes they asked me to take off the 18" italian chrome wheels and put on the factory 16", which i did and am currently selling on ebay with not much luck


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (NiveK)*

I don't have any way of getting a part number for that rear badge, but I don't think it would be very expensive. I bought a replacement rear badge for a Golf a few years ago, it cost about $15. I think the Phaeton rear badge is made of similar material.
If the badge incorporates the electric trunk release button - then all bets are off, price-wise - that might be very expensive.
Michael


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I purchased a badge for the front to play around with. It cost me $44 from my dealer. It is plastic chrome, and just snaps into place.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Part numbers:
Front: vw emblem for vehicles with extended wheelbase 
bright chrome/anthracite
3D7 853 600 MQH
~ Euros 25.00
Rear: vw emblem
chrome
3D0 853 689 739
~ Euros 14.00


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Thank you for the part number and price information. Concerning the rear emblem, is there only one part number, or is there a different part number for the rear emblems that also serve as a 'press to open' switch for the hydraulic powered trunk lid?
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

It appears that the emblem is the same regardless of whether you have the power latching system or the hydraulic operation system. Only one emblem is listed. But behind (I assume inside the trunk) it is a microswitch (5 different versions) as well as other parts.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (NiveK)*

Another photoshopped front grill for your viewing enjoyment... Now if I could figure out how to write 'Phaeton' in script on the hood, just above the grill.



















_Modified by Paldi at 4:51 PM 1-3-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (Paldi)*

Related thread, discussing badgeless grilles: Has anyone found a source for custom body kits?
Michael


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

nice grill, but make those chrome pieces solid instead of that black space between, turn the 2 into one and it would look better i think


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (PanEuropean)*

Well, for those of you who are interested in moving from Photoshop grille modifications to 'real' grille modifications, here is an eBay listing from Germany for a Phaeton grille (2004 specification). It has been listed for 5 days, but has only attracted one bid, the current price is about USD $9.
Note that the vendor is only willing to ship it to Germany, so you will have to make some arrangement with a friend there to receive it. The descriptive text says that it is a used part, but 'good as new'.
Kühlergrill (Radiator Grille) VW Phaeton
Michael


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Well, for those of you who are interested in moving from Photoshop grille modifications to 'real' grille modifications, here is an eBay listing from Germany for a Phaeton grille (2004 specification). It has been listed for 5 days, but has only attracted one bid, the current price is about USD $9.
Note that the vendor is only willing to ship it to Germany, so you will have to make some arrangement with a friend there to receive it. The descriptive text says that it is a used part, but 'good as new'.
Kühlergrill (Radiator Grille) VW Phaeton
Michael

Michael, you are a friend in Germany, aren't you?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (PassaTT)*

Unfortunately no - right now I am in Africa, and I will be here for a few months. When I am in Europe, I'm based in Switzerland, not Germany. And when I'm in North America, I'm in Canada, not the USA... which pretty much makes me useless for this kind of stuff.
But - if there are any Canadian Phaeton owners who need a chocolate bar smuggled back - just send me an IM, OK?








Michael


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

How about the grill on this Phaeton? These pics were posted in the Car Lounge a few weeks ago.
























(The original thread, for reference: Scary Phaeton)


_Modified by 4x4s at 2:17 PM 12-18-2004_


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

that grill doesn't really loook good to me


----------



## Spirit VW (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_I'm bored, so Another photoshopped front grill for your viewing enjoyment... Now if I could figure out how to write 'Phaeton' in script on the hood, just above the grill.


















Wow, I took that pic at our dealership a while back. It's certainly made the rounds.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (Spirit VW)*

Funny how the grill keeps changing on it!


















_Modified by Paldi at 4:48 PM 1-3-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: VW Badge revisited! (Paldi)*

I prefer the solid horizontal strips the best.


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Since most Phaeton owners are children of the 60's, you might like this grill:


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*How to debadge the trunk emblem.. help*

I need to know the best way to take the VW emblem off the trunk. and has anyone done this? pictures? does it leave any holes or its just stick-on? thanks


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: How to debadge the trunk emblem.. help (Reflect)*

This has come up before. I can't remember, but I think the conclusion was it was either too expensive or too difficult. Here is one post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1717997 that might have some info.
Another suggestion, but not a criticism, is perhaps you could enjoy the fact that it is a unique VW product, while the Bentley's are much more common.
Jim


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: How to debadge the trunk emblem.. help (Jim_CT)*

I love VW's only cars I drive or any VW brand, but all my cars but a Audi has been VW. I enjoy but I want to have people guessing around my town and then throw the vw badge again. haha


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (bobm)*

resurected post from the dead... any advances or do i have to do it first?


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (bobm)*

those pchop r weird LOL


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Reflect)*

*Archival Note: * Related discussion - Badgeless Grilles, Aftermarket Body Kits for the Phaeton


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: How to debadge the trunk emblem.. help (Reflect)*

I have to say that I looked into doing this. It was a bit costly because once you pull the badge off the back, the trunk has an indentation. You would want to have it filled, sanded, and painted. Which means the entire trunk or worse the entire back end would need to be painted. Then there's the grill issue, which isn't too much of an issue since several people have replaced the grill.
I'm not a fan of VW so I immediately wanted to debadge mine. Who's ever heard of a luxury VW? Even still people are like "what's that" or "is that the new Passat"? LOL. I hate that
Anyway...I did see a VW Passat debadged the other day. He didn't even bother to fill in the indention. It don't look bad since underneath the badge it is painted. And his car looked new so it wasn't like the trunk wasn't as shiny as the part where the badge was removed. It didn't look half bad, but with a Phaeton you have to all the way not half assed.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: How to debadge the trunk emblem.. help (derrickonline)*

I might do for fun if I have some $ Laying around. But for now I'm not and I do LOVE VW so I don't mind. A lot of people Did tell me I need bigger rims, a lot and I have 19" I guess I need 20"a or better LOL


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: How to debadge the trunk emblem.. help (Reflect)*

So I ask 2 different autobody shops in my area well respected and they both quoted me $400-$450 to take bagde off, fill the holes, put carbon fiber to fill indentation and then bondo or whoever you spell that. then sand it down and paint the whole trunk and clearcoat.
They will put new Phaeton letters if I want to or a different badge liek a custom or bentley wings. So far I just want the Vw off but you think I should shave it all including phaeton?
im undecided








the price saound good right? I think so at least http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: How to debadge the trunk emblem.. help (Reflect)*

Removing the VW badge from the trunk lid my not be such a simple task. both the micro switch and key cylinder to open the trunk are concealed in the badge. Removing it will disable your ability to open the trunk from outside the car, you will only have the drivers door switch. I think you will substantially lower the resale value of your car if you do the mod, and can't understand why you would mess with the the factory finish on the trunk.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: How to debadge the trunk emblem.. help (Gobuster)*

I have seen a Phaeton on the road without the trunk badge and lettering. It looked fantastic. So much cleaner and sleeker looking. The VW badge on the trunk is just too huge. 
I am going to debadge the trunk some day, not because I am ashamed to drive a VW, but because it just looks better to me. Never in a million years would I rebadge it as a Bentley. I haven't seen a badgeless grille that looks good to me, otherwise I'd probably do that too.
I'm not a fan of badges on any car. For instance, if I drove a Ferrari, I would want to remove the yellow badge on the front quarter panels. 
The way I see it, the badges are nothing more than free advertising for the manufacturer at the expense of aesthetics. VW should be sending me a check every month for parading their damn badge around town.








The other function of the badge is to display your "status". This seems to be pretty important to a lot of people. However, it the opposite of what is important to me. Ironically, this probably has something to do with why I have left the VW badge on for so long.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: How to debadge the trunk emblem.. help (Spectral)*

I love VW guys understand. I just like mods and debaging its a mod I find cool. I love the comments, so keep them coming. 
I only drive Vw's or Vw brand







i know im crazy
I have the badgeless grill and it looks great. 
The bentley badge its something cool to have ppl say WTF... but not because i need status. Remember i drive VW's







and I might not do it its just somethin ppl suggest ( doesnt mean im doing it either) 
I will love though to get the bentley wood matching steering wheel for my car. that adds so much with the wood looks great.
Btw does phaeton have a wood sterring wheel like bentley?


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: How to debadge the trunk emblem.. help (Reflect)*

Visit OEMpl.us:
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=183


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: How to debadge the trunk emblem.. help (derrickonline)*

I wouldn't remove the VW or Phaeton badges. The Phaeton is just a great looking car. Besides it's a rarity that you see these on the streets. I would rather leave the badges on so people know what it is. 
One of my co-workers has one and he gets approached often by both Volkswagen and performance car enthusiasts (i.e. BMW, Audi, Mercedes owners) asking to take a close up look at his car. Many people who are into cars know the Phaeton exists but a lot of people never really had the chance to check one out up close especially here in the US where it was only sold from 2004-2006. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

I went for about 6 months without many people approaching me about the Phaeton, but I've had probably 5 people in the last 2 weeks ask me about it.


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Dresden badge*

It took some time, but I made a grille out of powdercoated black mesh, found a large Wolfsburg badge to put in the middle, and it actually came out looking very good. Unfortunately the car's in the shop. I'll try to post a pic when she gets out. If anyone can find where to get wolfsburg decals that will fit over the wheel center caps, please let me know, that is the next step. Ours seem to be an odd size for that emblem, I can't find 'em. Last move will be to try to replace the trunk emblem...


----------



## PHAETON8 (Feb 12, 2006)

tynee said:


> It took some time, but I made a grille out of powdercoated black mesh, found a large Wolfsburg badge to put in the middle, and it actually came out looking very good. Unfortunately the car's in the shop. I'll try to post a pic when she gets out. If anyone can find where to get wolfsburg decals that will fit over the wheel center caps, please let me know, that is the next step. Ours seem to be an odd size for that emblem, I can't find 'em. Last move will be to try to replace the trunk emblem...


 A Wolfsburg badge on a car built in Dresden? 

Steve:screwy:


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

yeah, I know. aesthetics ruled out. My car is black, as is a large portion of the badge. I also figured I could argue my way out of it because it's the headquarters of VW AG. And Wolfsburg badging is easier to find than Dresden ones.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

Heres some pictures with custom grille and rear badges off and very clean. also tinted taillights very professional job. the trunk works only with keyfob and door switch. but no problems


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Finally got mine back from the dealer. Have some pics of the badgeless grill and then some with the Wolfsburg emblem, thought the original grill and the chrome mesh was a little too flashy for a black car, too much shine up front or something, like it had a rappers silver teeth grill, just missing the diamonds.

[IMG]http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff92/tynee57/grill/IMG_0075.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff92/tynee57/grill/IMG_0077.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff92/tynee57/grill/IMG_0182.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff92/tynee57/grill/IMG_0183.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

I love the smoked tailights though, might go with something like Paldi's, just maybe smoke over all but the LED circles, then claer coat over everything. The silver mesh looks better on Paldi's car too, since it's a lighter color I think.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm loving the black mesh. For ur car looks great notso much other colors though. I also liked the idea of the headlight eyelids but doesn't look to well done in my opinion. By that I mean u can tell it's a sticker or something. But from far looks good. Black rims would look killer in that ride, maybe polished lip or chrome to go with it.
Also without the badge looks much better and classy


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah I'm not sold yet on the emblem, luckily it's easy to remove. As are the eyelids. I did them myself with some sign vinyl because I have never worked with fiberglass. I've been looking for a place that will do custom fiberglass ones, but haven't found any yet. 

I'm not sold on the black rims though. When I see black rims, I can't see any detail on them and they just look like dark circles unless I am close. Some BMW's have a cool color rim called Hyper Black, it looks like a dirty carbon steel color, and I like those. But eventually I'd like to get some silver mesh wheels with a deep dish polished rim, or Bentley forged rims. I've had to many cast rims crack on me in the past.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

Sounds good. I only buy forged rims but they do bent lol. Very expensive to fix but they are much better quality. Just saying they not bulletproof.
Black rims that are shiny. Hyper black or onyx look great but the lip has to be chrome to fix the black circle no detail look. I have some on my Passat.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

The tire/rim area as seen in the profile view of a car is about 1/3 of the vehicle's side view. Why hide it with what looks like dirty rims or make it look exaggerated by using too much splash/bling. Phaeton's, in my opinion, always look best when more of a conservative touch is employed.
As for your new black grill :thumbup:, center badge - if one could find a 'Dresden' version :thumbup:. The eyelids :thumbdown::thumbdown:.
Ron


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

I love the badges..............Many people have never seen a PHAETON and know that it's no Passat. As for the wheels: How about these wheels, 20 inches, polished rim, with a black chrome centers? Or just as they are?

http://www.vipmodular.com/v3/wheels/vrs02


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Those rims look pretty good, but I still would avoid chrome or black on rims, except in small quantities. Also, my budget is limited to used rims probably. I found the dresden badge, but still think the wolfsburg emblem looks much better, and since VW headquarters is in wolfsburg, using that badge is explainable I think:

http://www.myethnicpride.com/gerbadges.html

Once I find a better way of doing eyelids, I'll switch mine out. I agree that they could be done much better.


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

tynee said:


> found a large Wolfsburg badge to put in the middle, and it actually came out looking very good.


Where exactly did you find the badge? Are they more of them available?


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Fighterguy said:


> Where exactly did you find the badge? Are they more of them available?


I think this is where I found it, but shipping did take quite some time:

http://www.hdrogers.com/carbadgesgerman2.html


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

tynee said:


> I think this is where I found it, but shipping did take quite some time:
> 
> http://www.hdrogers.com/carbadgesgerman2.html


Yes, that's the place. Thanks.


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

PHAETON8 said:


> A Wolfsburg badge on a car built in Dresden?


Not any worse than a BMW badge on a car they make in South Carolina.


----------

